# Topics > Robotics > Robotic plants >  Ga.ia, vegetal cyborg, Still Human, Paris, Franse

## Airicist

Developer - Still Human

----------


## Airicist

Published on Feb 26, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Jul 4, 2015

----------

